# Rangefinders?



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I am looking into getting a rangefinder for this up comming archery season and I know very little about them. I have it pretty much narrowed down between the Nikon ProStaff 550 and the Nikon Riflehunter 550. Is the Riflehunter worth the extra money? and what exactly is the difference? I am pretty much lost in all these choices.

Joe


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Dont know much about the nikon but I got the bushnell 450 this yearand its dead nuts on right out of the box. Cant wait to take it on the hunt this year.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the Nikon ProStaff 550and it works great and it is water proof .Bud


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

FishinJoe said:


> I am looking into getting a rangefinder for this up comming archery season and I know very little about them. I have it pretty much narrowed down between the Nikon ProStaff 550 and the Nikon Riflehunter 550. Is the Riflehunter worth the extra money? and what exactly is the difference? I am pretty much lost in all these choices.
> 
> Joe


 The RifleHunter 550 has ID and the ProStaff does not. ID is Nikon's term for the tech that allows the rangefinder to tell you the aiming distance given the rifle you are using and the angle of incrementation.


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

pro staff 550 is all you need. great value


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

shell waster said:


> pro staff 550 is all you need. great value


 I don't know if you can trust a guy with a sign name as "shell waster" to tell you a prostaff is all you willl need. But he is right on with this one.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the pro staff 550, and it's all you'll need. Great rangefinder for Michigan.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I have the Nikon pro staff 550 also. So far it has been working great.


----------

